

A brief history of Seattle startups - thankuz
http://www.slideshare.net/calbucci/a-brief-history-of-seattle-startups

======
tea-anemone
The pics themselves are not very telling. What's Sampa? Where is Farecast?

~~~
Todd
Marcelo presented this at the HN Seattle Meeup last night. It was primarily a
backdrop for his talk. The most interesting point, IMO, was the cyclical trend
he observed in the number of startups registered on the site.

